# Brauche Hilfe in der Programmierung bzw. Benutzung von TWINCAT von Beckhoff!!!!!!



## leonardo (2 April 2009)

Klappe die 2-te, da Markus mein Thema geschlossen hat?

  Hallo an alle,
  ich bin neu hier im Forum. Den ich habe dass Glück mir die  SPS-Steuerung von TWINCAT Beckhof selber beibringen zu dürfen. Ich muss kleine Steuerungsaufgaben erstellen können. Habe mir die Software von Beckhoff Geladen und  installiert. Den Quickstart von Beckhoff versucht durchzuarbeiten, es klappte leider nicht. Da mein PC beim Compeliren (Ich hoffe, dass ich das richtig beschrieben habe) plötzlich abstürzt. Woran kann es liegen? Habe auch mit einem Tutorial aus dem Internet (YOU TUBE) probiert, leider dass gleiche Ergebnis.
  Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch Helfen?  Hat jemand ein Tutorial zu dem Programm?


  Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Hast du zufällig einen AMD-Prozessor in deinem PC??


----------



## leonardo (2 April 2009)

Ja,  ich habe einen AMD-Prozessor drin warum?


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Probiers mal wie hier beschrieben.


----------



## leonardo (2 April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
  Habe es ausprobiert mit dem Programm aus dem Beckhoff Tutoriel, PC wieder aus, es funktioniert leider nicht. 

  Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Und den Registry-Eintrag hast du verändert?


----------



## leonardo (2 April 2009)

Den Registry in der Beschreibung habe ich geändert oder muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten?

  Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Ne musst nichts dabei beachten.

Nochmal zu deinem Problem. Du schreibst, dass dein PC beim Compilieren abstürzt. In welchem Programm (System Manager, PLC Control) befindest du dich dabei? Könntest du die Datei / Quelltext evtl. mal reinstellen?


----------



## Controllfreak (2 April 2009)

Welche Strafen gibt es auf Links in andere Foren

Ich riskiere es trotzdem, passt zum Thema

http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

50 Liter Bier beim Forumstreffen zahlen! 

Soweit zu den Unterlagen zur Einarbeitung. Bliebe noch das Problem mit dem Absturz wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## leonardo (2 April 2009)

Hallo Cerberus,

  beim Compelieren befinde ich mich im System Manager.
  Die Datei werde ich heute Abend bzw. Morgen Früh reinstellen, muss jetzt leider weg.


  Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Hast du dabei schon irgendwelche Klemmen / Geräte eingefügt? Probier mal eine neue leere Datei zu kompilieren. Stürzt da der Rechner auch ab?


----------



## leonardo (3 April 2009)

Hallo Cerebrus,

  ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs konnte die Datei nicht früher einfügen.
  Ich habe versucht den Quickstart von Beckhoff durchzuführen, folgender Link: http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/default.htm

  Da drin ist dass Beispiel mit der Bohrmaschine, dabei stürzt der PC auch ab.
  Bei dem Beispiel, von Conrollfreak, damit meine ich das Beispiel mit den Lichtschaltern im Wohnzimmer, die im anderem Forum aufgeführt werden. Dabei stürzt der PC ebenfalls ab.


  Gruß


----------



## leonardo (3 April 2009)

Hallo Cerberus,

  habe Twin Cat auf einem anderen Rechner Installiert (Pentium Prozessor), dass Beispiel von Beckhoff läuft da, ohne Probleme! Würde mich trotzdem Interessieren warum es am meinem Laptop nicht läuft. Eine Idee?


  Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2009)

Hallo leonardo,

Ich hab leider kein Plan wieso es auf dem anderen Rechner läuft und auf deinem Laptop nicht. Bin völlig ratlos.


----------



## leonardo (8 April 2009)

Hallo Cerberus,

  trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe und Antworten! 

  Gruß Leonardo


----------

